# Rechnernetze und verteilte Systeme: Multiple Choice



## Wang (14. Jun 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich bearbeite aktuell eine Altklausur aus "Rechnernetze und verteilte Systeme" und einige MC-Fragen bereiten mir Kopfschmerzen (mal abgesehen davon, dass die Vorlesung ohnehin fast nur aus Abkürzungen wie HDLC, ICMP, FTP, etc. besteht, welche natürlich nicht ordentlich erklärt werden -> in Google nachschlagen, ohne Zusammenhänge zu erkennen ins Kurzzeitgedächtnis pressen und dann auch gleich wieder vergessen).
Es wäre sehr nett, wenn sich jemand meine "Kreuze" auf die Fragen ansehen bzw. korrigieren könnte:

1.) Welche der folgenden Aussagen über Protokolle sind wahr?
-IPv4 stellt einen verbindungsorientierten Dienst zur Verfügung. JA
-ICMP bietet Funktionen zur Konfiguration von Routern und Layer-3-Switches. JA
-TCP realisiert zuverlässige Übertragung mit Fehlererkennung und Quittungen. JA
-Protokolle mit Fenstertechnik funktionieren nur über unidirektionale Kanäle.

2.) Welche Maßnahmen schützen den Empfänger oder das Netz vor Überlastung durch einen Sender?
-Kommunikationssteuerung schützt den Empfänger.
-Staukontrolle schützt sowohl den Empfänger als auch das Netz. JA
-Flusssteuerung schützt den Empfänger. JA
-Lastbalancekontrolle schützt das Netz. JA

3.) Das Netz 192.168.0.0 mit Netzmaske 255.255.0.0 ...
-ist ein Klasse-B-Netz.
-ist (nach RFC 1149) für Video- und Audio-Streaming reserviert.
-wird nicht im Internet geroutet. JA

4.) Welche der folgenden Angaben stehen in jedem IPv4-Header?
-Destination port
-SYN-Flag
-zu übertragende Nutzdaten
-IP-Adresse des Senders JA
-Ziel-IP-Adresse JA
-IP-Adresse des nächsten Routers

5.) Bei Link State Routing-Protokollen ...
-tauschen nur direkte Nachbarn Routinginformationen aus.
-haben alle Router die gleichen Informationen zur Berechnung der Routing-Tabellen. JA
-erhalten alle Router ihre Routing-Tabellen von einer zentralen Stelle.
-wird der Pfad anhand der kürzesten Warteschlange gewählt.


Ein großes Thanks für Eure Mühe und Hilfe!

Gruß
Wang


----------



## Andi_CH (15. Jun 2011)

und wo steht da das Wort "Java" drin ???:L


----------



## schlingel (15. Jun 2011)

- IPv4 stellt einen verbindungsorientierten Dienst zur Verfügung. *NEIN* IP stellt eine Packetorientierte Kommunikation zur Verfügung dessen Sinn es ist über das aktuelle Netzwerksegment hinaus kommunizieren zu können.


----------



## Wang (15. Jun 2011)

Danke schlingel! 

Unter 5.) hätte ich bei
-tauschen nur direkte Nachbarn Routinginformationen aus.
im Nachhinein ein JA gesetzt. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht hundertprozentig sicher... Falls sich jemand mit den Protokollen besonders auskennt, wäre ein Kommentar sehr nett. ;-)

Gruß
Wang


----------

